# Confused about remote start and factory keyless entry on 2009 Acura TSX



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

I've done my share of remote start, keyless entry and alarm installs, but coming back into this realm
overwhelms me now as I am tackling on my wifes 2009 Acura TSX. All she wants is a basic remote 
start.

Now I know, based on past experience, that once a car is running, it renders factory keyless entry useless. 
For this reason, DEI (and other manufacturers) produce remote start and keyless entry combo units, so
once a car is running, it can be opened via remote. 

I picked up an Avital 4103 model, but am debating about this new Avital 4113. The 4113 is a one button
remote start, with unlock feature (while the car is running). Problem is, it doesn't have lock or trunk pop 
features. 

Anyway to rig a remote starter to continue using the factory remote to lock/unlock door and open trunk?

Also: These news cars use very low-voltages in their systems. To bypass the transponder, I am taking a 
crack at the Xpresskit PKALL unit. I previously used the DEI 555 bypass kit, which required vehicle owners
to give up one of their keys to activate transponder/keysense security. Is the PKALL unit popular?

http://www.bulldogsecurity.com/diagrams/diagram.asp?ModelID=20041&MakeID=6&link=Bulldog


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

you did notice this was a Volkswagen forum, right?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

General questions regarding electric components and remote starters are not necessarily brand specific.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Polski Ogier said:


> I've done my share of remote start, keyless entry and alarm installs, but coming back into this realm
> overwhelms me now as I am tackling on my wifes 2009 Acura TSX. All she wants is a basic remote
> start.
> 
> ...


Using the PKALL is completely different from using the U. The U is easy, the PKALL requires wiring into (including cutting in half) wires at the immobilizer. If you F up the wiring you can run into large and expensive problems. The PKALL is a very popular unit. It does not require a loss of a key and is pretty universal.

As far as rigging the remote starter to continue to use the factory remote. No. The inability to use the factory remote is a factory safety feature.

The car knows it is running and assumes you are in the car and disables all other features from the remote for safety.

Stop being cheap. It's a $30k car, buy a remote start/keyless entry system. They are $90 for a Viper 5101 and $120 for a 5301 (two-way).


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

you can find my c3-RS-603 unit online for around 65 dollars.......it has lock/unlock/ remote start/ and trunk release built in.

http://www.autopageusa.com/resources/RS603OPERManual7908.pdf


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

NFazier - 

I am not being "cheap." As previously indicated, I have done my share of remote start and keyless entry installs. I guess I was wondering if anyone on here knows how to bypass the factory security to trick it into thinking it was not running, so that factory keyless entry can continue working.

At this time, I am installing the PKALL unit, combined with an Avital 4103 (remote start with keyless entry).

I know for people like me (and others with key FOBS like Audi, VW, Acura, etc.) they would like the option of remote starting their car and opening it, remotely, with their OEM remote. When I had my MKIV GTI, I wired the remote start to start when the PANIC button was hit. A downside was I couldn't use the keyless entry, and had to manually open the door. Now, I want to take it a step furter. THIS CAN BE DONE, as others have done it.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Polski Ogier said:


> NFazier -
> 
> I am not being "cheap." As previously indicated, I have done my share of remote start and keyless entry installs. I guess I was wondering if anyone on here knows how to bypass the factory security to trick it into thinking it was not running, so that factory keyless entry can continue working.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can program factory remotes to do the job of the aftermarket remote.

That is WHEN the aftermarket remote start/keyless actually has the lock/unlock feature. Yours only has unlock, which you can get running through you're factory remote. The trunk and lock features will not work. the unit DOES NOT and CAN NOT recognize those commands. The avital doesn't even have a trunk wire.

Before you read too far into what I said, read what I said and what you are asking. You are asking for the car's programming, from the factory, to be modified to allow keyless entry from the factory remote (not aftermarket unit) while the car is running. The car is programmed, not wired, to stop receiving signals from the factory remote once the vehicle is started.

Let's put it this way. If you want to buy a remote start with keyless entry (both lock and unlock) and program the AFTERMARKET unit to work with you factory remote, it can be done.

If you want to buy a remote start and circumvent the factory remote lock out, you're not going to...especially in a car that has a majority of it's electronics controlled through a matrix system


----------

